
Russia used social media to keep EU voters at home, report finds - saravana85
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/14/18678984/russia-social-media-eu-influence-parliament-elections-voters-disinformation
======
fuzz4lyfe
The report itself has far more detail and isn't very long:
[https://eeas.europa.eu/sites/eeas/files/joint_report_on_disi...](https://eeas.europa.eu/sites/eeas/files/joint_report_on_disinformation.pdf)

Like most Russian hacking reports you have to take it on faith that the people
telling you about it have it right.

